# Swedish: X says hello!



## Dminor

What's the most normal way to say "(place name) says hello!" in Swedish, for example for a banner? "(place name) säger hallå"?


----------



## USB-anslutning

Unless I'm misunderstanding you it's not a very common thing to say, but your guess is correct.


----------



## Dminor

You should imagine tourists wanting to show they're tourists and 'say hi' to the place they're visiting. Something like "Amsterdam says hi", or "Hello/Greetings from Amsterdam", when the Amsterdam group is visiting, say, Stockholm.


----------



## USB-anslutning

"(place name) säger hallå" would be the way to do that, yes.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hi-

I would disagree; there are some very common phrases, typically using the verb "att hälsa" (to greet). On postcards, "Hälsningar från X"; if you greet on behalf on someone else, "X hälsar". You could use "X säger hallå", but it isn't  idiomatic and sounds rather weird.


----------



## Dminor

So you can use "Amsterdam hälsar", without an object?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Dminor said:


> So you can use "Amsterdam hälsar", without an object?


Not really, it sounds weird to me - a city cannot give the greetings, and I don't accept "Amsterdam säger hej" or similar, either. On postcards, the normal thing to say would be "Hälsningar från Amsterdam". Apart from that, see jonquiliser's post above.

Having said that, last time my daughter was in London I told her on the phone to give my regards to London - "Hälsa London!", which she did, putting her mobile in the air and called out into the London night: "Mamma hälsar!"; i.e. I meant it as a joke and she certainly understood it as such! 

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Jag tror att Välkomna till Amsterdam låter bättre och det är nog det man menar. 

Hur skulle Amsterdam välkomnar xxx låta för er?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Låter lite stelt med "Amsterdam välkomnar xxx" men när man läser den ursprungliga frågan låter det som att en grupp turister från Amsterdam besöker Stockholm, och vill då säga något i stil med "Hälsningar från Amsterdam"... Ska man *säga* det låter det nog bättre med "Hej från Amsterdam!". Samma sak blir det ju när rösterna skall rapporteras i Schlagerfestivalen - programledarna kallar t.ex. på Stockholm, och då kan de säga t.ex. "Hej från Stockholm, här kommer svenskarnas röster..."

/Wilma


----------

